# icd 9



## arizona1 (Nov 4, 2010)

how would you code *s/p CVA *- on meds
Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 4, 2010)

either the V code h/o CVA or the appropriate 438.x code for late effects from the CVA if late effects are documented.


----------



## arizona1 (Nov 4, 2010)

thank you. There weren't late effects and wasn't sure if s/p and h/o were one in the same. thank you


----------



## siddika_82@hotmail.com (Nov 5, 2010)

I would code Hx of CVA without residual deficits as V12.54 

But as you say Hx of CVA on meds, this means probably it has some late effects which you need to ask your physician and then code appropriate 438.XX code.


----------



## Tonyj (Nov 11, 2010)

You may also want to include the med code v58.6x


----------

